# maplestory not installing



## roosta (May 21, 2007)

ok i download a game called maplestory and it downloads but halfway through the download it stops and says my os isnt right and exits the setup, it installed perfectly on my other comp but not on this one, could anyone help me on this please?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

do you have the newest version of the windows installer,and the newest direct-x?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Are both your computers running XP with SP2?


----------



## roosta (May 21, 2007)

yes and i think so


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Go into Control Panel > System > General tab > Windows Edition on both computers to see if they are running different versions of Windows.


----------



## roosta (May 21, 2007)

i cant get to my control panel because of restrictions but they are both xp


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

edit the restrictions?


----------



## roosta (May 21, 2007)

how do i edit them?


----------



## InvaderZim (Nov 2, 2006)

Are there more than 1 user on your Windows? If so, ask your administrator to give you the Admin privilege, or ask them to do it for you.

EDIT: And also, I had problems in MapleStory a long time ago. I kept downloading it over and over again, and I guessed that the servers were busy, so some files are missing every time I download. My theory was correct. I downloaded MapleStory around 12:00 AM, and the installer worked fine.

I hope that helps :wink:


----------



## Prowsezy (Jul 16, 2007)

Install it on Administrator.


----------



## roosta (May 21, 2007)

uh i am the administrator and there are no other accounts, long story short a blocking system was downloaded on my computer and that program set up restrictions, i got rid of it but the restrictions stayed, i dont know how to get rid of them so is there any other way to do that and i can download it just fine it just wont install because my os isnt right


----------



## roosta (May 21, 2007)

here i have a screenshot of the problem

http://img387.imageshack.us/my.php?image=maplestoryossy5.png


----------



## InvaderZim (Nov 2, 2006)

No offense, but can you read? Do you have Windows in safe mode, and if your Windows Installer is corrupt, try reinstalling at www.microsoft.com


----------



## roosta (May 21, 2007)

none taken and no it isnt in safe mode and i already tried that so you see my problem

and im fairly sure its nothing wrong with my installer because i can install any other program without a problem except for maplestory


----------



## InvaderZim (Nov 2, 2006)

Hmmm, did you go to repair/reinstall on the setup, if it even has that, or did you completely remove Windows Installer, and installed it again? I would completely remove it, first.


----------



## roosta (May 21, 2007)

i dont know how to repair or reinstall that without going to add/remove programs


----------



## InvaderZim (Nov 2, 2006)

Wait, wait, I just noticed, at the beginning you said that the setup said that you don't have the right operating system, and by the looks of you theme, you either changed it, or you have Windows 2000, 95, ect.

Did you change your theme? And if not, when did you buy your computer/system upgrade package?


----------



## roosta (May 21, 2007)

well i know i have xp, it said it on the modem and the computer isnt that old, i got it less than a year ago and i dont know if it is the operating system it just said os so i assumed it ment operating system


----------

